# how and when to use super kleer



## soflavino

I bought some super kleer today and i was wondering when i should add to my fermentation... also how would I add and finally how long should i leave it in before racking.... i was thinking by the end but i dont want to risk getting oxygen in my batch and spoiling everything if my CO2 were to wear off. And also its fresh fruits not from concentrate.. ive got 6gallons of what boatboy recommended me calling it papangonana hehhe  its papaya mango and banana lol


----------



## dralarms

You use it LAST. After fermentation is done. Put the small side in. Stir. Wait 1 to 24 hers. Warm 2 oz water in cup, mix the large side into it and stir. Stir into wine and wait 48 hrs to 2 weeks

I find that if you wait at least 3 days, then rack off to a clean carboy and wait. It will drop more. If it drops a lot then wait 2 weeks and rack off again. If it drops a little then watch it for a few days and rack into a clean carboy.

What you are looking for is no sediment on the bottom of the carboy for about a week before bottling.

Now once clear you can age in the carboy, but I bottle and age in the bottle.


----------



## soflavino

Thank you but one question how do I do that without risking to spoil with oxygen


----------



## dralarms

Not sure what you mean. Put the air lock back on it between doses.


----------



## MalvinaScordaad

soflavino said:


> Thank you but one question how do I do that without risking to spoil with oxygen



You should siphon when you rack not pour and the tube in the receiving carboy should be at the bottom so the carboy is filled from the bottom and the wine is not splashed along the sides or dropped to the bottom. As further insurance you should sparge the receiving container and the emptying one with nitrogen or argon as you siphon.
Malvina


----------



## soflavino

Like when you open after fermentation and add te super kleer.. doesnt the CO2 leave if you stir?? I just do want it oxidizing and spoiling
Or does the super kleer prevent it from doing so


----------



## soflavino

Like when you open after fermentation and add te super kleer.. doesnt the CO2 leave if you stir?? I just dont want it oxidizing and spoiling
Or does the super kleer prevent it from doing so


----------



## soflavino

Ooo ok thank you both very much! I now just need some nitrogen or argon grr


----------



## MalvinaScordaad

If your fermentation is over aren't you going to use SO2 to protect your wine from oxidation?
Malvina


----------



## soflavino

Well im new to this so ive only completed one batch so far and i drank it young


----------



## dralarms

soflavino said:


> Ooo ok thank you both very much! I now just need some nitrogen or argon grr



Not sure why.

I rack into a clean carboy, then add the 1st stage super kleer, wait allotted time, add the second half.

I always replace the air lock so its only open a few min.

Then after its cleared, I rack into a clean carboy again replacing the air lock asap.

Never used any gas or anything like that.

Your wine will not suffer no longer than it will be exposed.


----------



## soflavino

Oh ok thank you dralarms, i just dont want this whole thing to go to waste i used the last of my mangos for the season i guess your right ill do that then.. would the yeast be affected in any way??


----------



## MalvinaScordaad

dralarms said:


> Not sure why.
> 
> I rack into a clean carboy, then add the 1st stage super kleer, wait allotted time, add the second half.
> 
> I always replace the air lock so its only open a few min.
> 
> Then after its cleared, I rack into a clean carboy again replacing the air lock asap.
> 
> Never used any gas or anything like that.
> 
> Your wine will not suffer no longer than it will be exposed.



The process of racking causes the introduction of O2 which can oxidize and brown a wine. Using gas during the process when racking delicate wines prevents this browning condition. It is an option and insurance, not a must if you rack very carefully. But racking with SO2 in the wine in not an option once fermentation is over. In this case fermentation should be over before using Super Kleer so K Meta should be in the wine before any racking takes place. 
Malvina


----------



## MalvinaScordaad

soflavino said:


> Oh ok thank you dralarms, i just dont want this whole thing to go to waste i used the last of my mangos for the season i guess your right ill do that then.. would the yeast be affected in any way??



The fermentation should be over before fining. The yeast are dead. No need to worry about that. 
Malvina


----------



## soflavino

Ok thank you for your word of wisdom


----------



## SpoiledRotten

I just posted in another thread, but I'll post here as well. Since I started using a vacuum pump for racking, I haven't had to use any fining agents in my wine. Ends up beautifully clear.


----------



## MalvinaScordaad

SpoiledRotten said:


> I just posted in another thread, but I'll post here as well. Since I started using a vacuum pump for racking, I haven't had to use any fining agents in my wine. Ends up beautifully clear.


I am not sure I understand your correlation between a Vacuum Pump and Fining.
Wine which has a haze is not due to poor racking methods necessarily. 
Malvina


----------



## ibglowin

I would guess the wine is falling clear on its own with all CO2 removed. Kit wine just doesn't release CO2 as easily as wine made from fresh grapes/fruit. If it doesn't get fully degassed it tends to clear very slooooowly or not at all.


----------



## MalvinaScordaad

ibglowin said:


> I would guess the wine is falling clear on its own with all CO2 removed. Kit wine just doesn't release CO2 as easily as wine made from fresh grapes/fruit. If it doesn't get fully degassed it tends to clear very slooooowly or not at all.


Oh Ok I guess I was responding to the use of finings which is a totally separate issue in terms of clearing wine with haze. 
Malvina


----------



## SpoiledRotten

M/S, I found that every time I rack the wine, I'm also degassing at the same time. Like Mike said, it removes the CO2, thus making the clearing much quicker. Before vacuuming, I know that part of the problem was moving the carboy to enable a gravity feed to the next carboy, so with the vacuum, there's absolutely no disturbing the sediment on the bottom. No matter how easy I was with the moving, it always seemed to pull some of the sediment to the new. 

I also made a 1/2" PVC racking tube with a couple of holes drilled near the bottom on the sides, and a cork in the bottom, so I don't have to worry about the suction tube getting too close to the sediment.


----------



## MalvinaScordaad

SpoiledRotten said:


> M/S, I found that every time I rack the wine, I'm also degassing at the same time. Like Mike said, it removes the CO2, thus making the clearing much quicker. Before vacuuming, I know that part of the problem was moving the carboy to enable a gravity feed to the next carboy, so with the vacuum, there's absolutely no disturbing the sediment on the bottom. No matter how easy I was with the moving, it always seemed to pull some of the sediment to the new.
> 
> I also made a 1/2" PVC racking tube with a couple of holes drilled near the bottom on the sides, and a cork in the bottom, so I don't have to worry about the suction tube getting too close to the sediment.



I think you have adopted a good racking strategy. But keep in mind that fining is not the answer to poor racking. In fact it takes an excellent racking strategy to rack off finings without creating a different problem. 
Malvina


----------



## soflavino

So pretty much stirring will degass? But what about the sediment on the bottom?


----------



## SpoiledRotten

After you stir to degas, you'll allow it time to re-settle before racking it off the sed. At least then, you won't be fighting the CO2 that was in there.


----------



## soflavino

Whats SO2??


----------



## MalvinaScordaad

soflavino said:


> Whats SO2??



http://www.bcawa.ca/winemaking/so2use.htm

Malvina


----------



## soflavino

Campden tablets can work? Right?? Im not too good with measurements so if i can use campden, then how many tablets for a five gallon batch?


----------



## MalvinaScordaad

soflavino said:


> Campden tablets can work? Right?? Im not too good with measurements so if i can use campden, then how many tablets for a five gallon batch?


The tablets can work but they are not pure K meta. How good do you have to be to measure a baking measurement level 1/4 teaspoon for 5 gallons to achieve 40ppm?
Malvina


----------



## soflavino

Ohh ok just a teaspoon ok sounds good... do i add it at the same time that i add fining l? Do i need to add anything else before backsweetening? Sorry im asking so much i just want it right..


----------



## MalvinaScordaad

soflavino said:


> Ohh ok just a teaspoon ok sounds good... do i add it at the same time that i add fining l? Do i need to add anything else before backsweetening? Sorry im asking so much i just want it right..



*1/4 teaspoon for 5 gallons* prior to racking off finings. and or each time you rack but no more than 3 times. 
Malvina


----------



## soflavino

Do i jave to add anything for backsweetening?????!


----------



## MalvinaScordaad

Potassium Sorbate. consult manufacture's recommendations for dosage rates 
Malvina


----------



## soflavino

Thank you for your help


----------



## soflavino

How long do i have to wait after adding kmeta before racking?


----------



## MalvinaScordaad

24 hours
Malvina


----------

